# The Ministry of Rebuke



## dannyhyde (Jun 8, 2009)

An article by yours truly on Titus 1:10–16 in the June 2009 issue of "Reformation Voice."


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 8, 2009)

Good read! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 8, 2009)

> 2 Timothy 4:2
> 2Preach the word; be instant in season, out of season; reprove, rebuke, exhort with all long suffering and doctrine.
> 
> 2 Timothy 3:16
> 16All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness:



Thanks for the article.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 8, 2009)

How do you rebuke without being cantankorous and making our people cantankorous, where they mistake "discernment" for nit-pickiness? 

I have seen churches sit silent while heresy crops up. BUT.... I have also seen some more fundamentalist segments preach so much against everything around tham that it is hard to hear what exactly the Gospel is because the majority of what is being preachd is only about what the Gospel is not (this negativity seems a major hindrance to many who first begin to attend church).



The article was AWESOME! 

I just throw this question in because I know many folks who excel at polemics, but not irenics (me included). How do we engage in the ministry of rebuke while at the same time cultivating a loving church that does not mark its spirituality by its reaction against every sin in this week's newspaper.


----------

